# Offshore Navarre... Tuna Time



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Had not been out in the Gulf for awhile and decided that today is the day!!! Launched about 0600 with my frozen Cigs.. and about a mile out, my reel began to zing...... a nice 39 inch King. Cool so i put that in the fish bag and toss out another cig, not in the water 30 seconds and bang I get a hit and its pulling hard and I feel the fish shaken its head, so I think damn, a shark. So I am fight this fish and finally get a glimpse, about 15 feet down and holy crap its a nice size blackfin tuna. I am execited but the thought of a shark nailing this tuna crosses my brain... I got to get it in the yak quick, but noooo he has alot of life left in him. Well after about 15 more minutes he finally surfaces and i grab him with the boga grip:thumbup:. My first blackfin 33 inches long a 18 lbs. My thanks to to Tracy for taking the pic!!!

Caught 2 more kings and called it a day!!! Coming back in I almost flipped right at the shoreline.. duh i should have bailed and walked it in. Nothing lost or hurt. I would like to thank the nice family from Niceville that helped me get my stuff out of the surf and then helped me load up. God certainly blessed me today on the water.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

GOOD JOB PETE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Makes me wish I went today instead of sleeping.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Way to go Pete.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

You lucky dog. I went to Pickens late did not catch a fish. Congrats on the Tuna!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Nice Pete. Welcome back to the Gulf!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Way to go Pete


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice day out there. Beautiful.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Good job Pete!!!!! That's some good eats!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats again Pete! Nice meeting you as we'll. I ended up hooking a BFT about 15 minutes after I left you. Damn that was a fight! Next time ill try to bleed it sooner. Im still a newbie. haha. Might try again tomorrow.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Grats! Was a great day to be out.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hell yea pete


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and pics!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome Pete!!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

trectenwald said:


> Congrats again Pete! Nice meeting you as we'll. I ended up hooking a BFT about 15 minutes after I left you. Damn that was a fight! Next time ill try to bleed it sooner. Im still a newbie. haha. Might try again tomorrow.


Very cool.. glad you nailed one. One hell of a fight. I did not bleed mine out either and a bit of a challenge to clean, but thanks to you tube I got it done and very, very tastey. sashimi was good for dinner.:thumbsup: This ole man was whipped.... aww to be a young buck again.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice, Pete! It was a pleasure meeting you yesterday. I had no idea that you were fighting that fish while I was heading in. Ha. 

Landon


----------



## evo775 (May 19, 2012)

Hey man glad you got one, those Tuna love the frozen stuff lol


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome Pete! All right. I'm hoping to go offshore again soon too. Congrats on the BFT!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Eric!! Where ya been???


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Busy! Columbus Day Monday though, and the kids have school. Thinking about trying Navarre for some BFT action. Can you show me the ropes?


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Wilbur said:


> Busy! Columbus Day Monday though, and the kids have school. Thinking about trying Navarre for some BFT action. Can you show me the ropes?


I have been off since wednesday... not like you active duty folks.. I gotta work Monday Caught 3 kings yesterday, 1 spanish and 2 remora grrrr one of the guys I was out with hooked up to a sail!!! but came unbuttoned..But there was a BFT caught by Matt.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Job Pete !!! Older is wiser..........................

Robin


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

to pompano pete no offince but i see u are a larger guy im also no tiny tim so i just wondered what yak u use it looks realy stable im looking into getting 1 sometime in the next year finances are just an issue i cant afford a pedal model unless i find a great deal but i want something i feel safe in speed isnt much of an issue just want to feel safe up to a mile to 2 off the beach mostly just troling and i mean on a calm day congrats on the fish any advice would be appreciated


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

weedline said:


> to pompano pete no offince but i see u are a larger guy im also no tiny tim so i just wondered what yak u use it looks realy stable im looking into getting 1 sometime in the next year finances are just an issue i cant afford a pedal model unless i find a great deal but i want something i feel safe in speed isnt much of an issue just want to feel safe up to a mile to 2 off the beach mostly just troling and i mean on a calm day congrats on the fish any advice would be appreciated


yes I am a short stout fella and no offense taken.. it is what its is lol 
I have a hobie outback and feel very safe in it..I have never been flipped in the gulf on launch or landing. I did flip in the ICW but a boat caught my line with pinfish on and I leaned to far over to grab the rod and the combo of his pulling me and me leaning.. I went over.

My first was a tarpon 140.. also a very stable kayak I never went in the gulf with it so not sure how it would be, but feel confident it would have worked just fine. I would try out several kayaks, key sailing and pensacola kayak and sail will let you demo them. Do alot of research and hope to see ya out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks i will check them out do either sell used yaks i realy hate to go in somewhere and testdrive 1 i never plan to buy and from what i see im better buying a used decent yak than a cheapo new


----------

